# Swiss Army Militarvelo Frame Bag/case



## the freewheeler (Feb 6, 2016)

Hello all -

I just purchased this 1945 Swiss Army Militarvelo, but it is missing the frame bag. Looking for correct era.


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 7, 2016)

http://www.militaerveloshop.ch/militaervelo/militaervelo-05-zubehoer.html

I found these guys on a forum a while back and heard that they a good to deal with.   Let me know how it goes.


----------



## the freewheeler (Feb 8, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> http://www.militaerveloshop.ch/militaervelo/militaervelo-05-zubehoer.html
> 
> I found these guys on a forum a while back and heard that they a good to deal with.   Let me know how it goes.




Thanks, that's a great link. Looks like they have any possible spare parts anyone may need, but the prices are a bit high. I've seen the frame bags go for quite a bit less stateside, so I think I'll continue to hold out for that opportunity. Definitely a great resource to know of though.


----------



## Handyman (Feb 8, 2016)

Got to love these Military Bikes !!  They look incredible when they are decked out with all the accessories like the rifle clips etc. Also,  I really like the looks of these bikes with the carrier/case mounted inside the frame.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------

